# 1 dead, 2 injured in boating accident inside Grand Canyon



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Came across this... In Kwagunt, on a motor rig... I guess it just goes to show that anything can happen to anyone, at any time..








1 dead, 2 injured in boating accident inside Grand Canyon


Officials at Grand Canyon National Park say one person has died and two others have been injured in a boating accident on the Colorado River




abcnews.go.com





Let's be safe out there..


----------



## Rightoarleft (Feb 5, 2021)

It's easy to forget that just over 100 years ago this river canyon forbade all. Then, with the blessing and support of what would be the world's most powerful nation, a group set to run this grand canyon. They were first. Not all of them survived.

It's easy to forget this same canyon exists today (damn the dams). In place of the great John Wesley Powell and his hand-selected group of intrepid explorers, we now have giant rubber boats piled with roly polys from Ohio. Incidents like this remind us that maps, experience and sunscreen do not change the fact that this place is among the most inhospitable on planet earth. Grand Canyon was, and is, a 270 mile negotiation for survival.


----------



## Idaho_ski_bum (Jun 22, 2018)

Idaho local. She lived a few houses down from me. I just heard from another neighbor.


----------



## uthbtr (Feb 28, 2021)

Rightoarleft said:


> Not all of them survived.


 To be fair, the three men who died on the Powell Expedition were murdered, either by Shivwits or Mormons, after they hiked out of the canyon. Not to discount the inherent danger in rafting any river, especially the Grand, but it seems worth noting that all 6 of Powell's men who stayed with the boats blundered and scratched and clawed their way to surviving the whole trip in spite of multiple blunders and near disasters.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Idaho_ski_bum said:


> Idaho local. She lived a few houses down from me. I just heard from another neighbor.


Damn, sorry for your loss...


----------

